# 2013 Sacrelige M10S



## Schell19 (Sep 19, 2012)

*My New 2013 M10S*

I picked her up on Monday. This bike is 3+ months in the making. 

I spoke with my LBS back in August initially. They were out of the M10's in my preferred color, so I opted to wait for the 2013's to trickle in. In the meantime they assembled all my other parts and pieces. My wheels were built and I went back and forth on a few details (power meter or no, compact or standard, etc.) 

They put in my order and I missed the first run of the year, so another month passed before it finally showed up. I finally picked it up on Monday and immediately took it out for a 40 miler. Since then, I've put a couple of after-work roller rides and like clockwork, the crappy weather rolled in for the weekend. 

Overall, I'm over the moon. I love the wheels, and gearing. The frame is super stiff based on a couple of sprint efforts, although I haven't really pushed it to the limit yet. It ha a very different feeling than my '99 Colnago Dream, and I still have some tweaking to get the cockpit right. Just trying to get acquainted for the first few rides.

Build specs below:
Frame: Colnago M10S 54sl MASS - Matte Black/Silver	
Brakes: SRAM Red 2012 
Shifters: SRAM Red 2012 
Crank: SRAM Red 2012 Quarq Power Meter Compact 172.50 | 34-50 
Bottom Bracket: Truvativ GXP 
Front Derailleur: SRAM Red 2012 
Cassette: SRAM Red XG 1090 Powerdome 11-25 
Rear Derailleur: SRAM Red 2012	
Chain: SRAM PC1091R 
Wheelset: ENVE 3.4 Smart System Tubulars 
Front Hub: Alchemy brand ELF front hub Red 20 hole 
Rear Hub: Alchemy brand ORC rear hub Red 24 hole 
Tire: Continental Sprinter Gatorskin Tubular 2 
Stem: 3T ARX Team 110.00 
Handlebar: 3T Ergosum Team | Carbon 44.00 

And finally a photo:

Photo Nov 17, 3 49 01 PM by Rob Schell Photography, on Flickr

I'll get some more glamor shots in due time, but this serves its purpose.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Awesome! Huge congrats on the build -- what an amazing machine! I test rode an M10 this summer that was basically identical to yours except for the Enve wheels. IMHO, the M10 isthe best pure climbing bike -- even over the c59. Let me know how you like the Enve wheels -- I am putting the 3.4 clinchers on my new c59 build and hope to have them by Weds of this week. Good riding!


----------



## Schell19 (Sep 19, 2012)

Here is a photo of the old ride. Bought her initially in 2001. Raced collegiate and have slowly upgraded over the years. She's still a great bike and will undoubtedly still be ridden. Although if I can find a cheap C40 frame, I may jump on that, swap the parts and hang the ol' frame in the garage. Too many memories to sell the Dream and the cash value is far less than the sentimental value.


Mt. D summit Clayton by Rob Schell Photography, on Flickr


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

I really like the M10S. A tough decision for me between C59 and this one. I like the paint scheme on M10 better. Went with C59 and I am still waiting for bike 4 months ago from Meastro Colnago. Your bike looks great!!!


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Schell19 said:


> Here is a photo of the old ride. Bought her initially in 2001. Raced collegiate and have slowly upgraded over the years. She's still a great bike and will undoubtedly still be ridden. Although if I can find a cheap C40 frame, I may jump on that, swap the parts and hang the ol' frame in the garage. Too many memories to sell the Dream and the cash value is far less than the sentimental value.
> 
> 
> Mt. D summit Clayton by Rob Schell Photography, on Flickr


Awesome shot on Mount Diablo! Get the M10 up there -- Allez! And don't sell that frame -- ever! Mapei paint -- priceless... Good riding...


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

gofast2wheeler said:


> I really like the M10S. A tough decision for me between C59 and this one. I like the paint scheme on M10 better. Went with C59 and I am still waiting for bike 4 months ago from Meastro Colnago. Your bike looks great!!!


You will love the c59 -- just picked mine up on Friday after waiting 4 months...absolutely amazing...


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

Schell19 said:


> I picked her up on Monday. This bike is 3+ months in the making.
> 
> I spoke with my LBS back in August initially. They were out of the M10's in my preferred color, so I opted to wait for the 2013's to trickle in. In the meantime they assembled all my other parts and pieces. My wheels were built and I went back and forth on a few details (power meter or no, compact or standard, etc.)
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new M10- looks great! That new SRAM Red is nice stuff! Nice Diablo pic! 

Was up there this AM but on the mt bike and sloshing in the mud/sticky clay from last nights rain- Should've just stayed on the road!


----------



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

Amazing looking bike and well-thought out spec. Be sure to bring along a parachute.


----------



## Schell19 (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the comments on the new ride. Here is an iPhone panorama of the new bike on my 130k ride to Thanksgiving dinner.


M10 on Carquinez bridge by Rob Schell Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Duncan.E (Jan 2, 2012)

Gorgeous bike you've put together there!


----------



## Schell19 (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks all for the kind words. Too bad we're looking at a deluge over the weekend. Looks like all the action it's going to see this weekend is on the rollers...


----------



## wheel-addict (Apr 12, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful bike and build! I've been eyeing an 2012 M10 frame that my LBS has yet-to-sell and would give me a great deal on. I love my CLX 3 (first road bike), but would love to upgrade the M10. I do all sorts of racing, but really excell as a climber so the M10 looks perfect. I'm not a fan of SRAM, but would consider putting Red on my bike to keep the weight down for the climbs.


----------

